# Heidi kidded!!!!



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well the lady that bought Heidi and Chase just emailed me and told me that Heidi kidded with a single black kid today! :stars: They didn't tell me if it's a doe or buck yet though. I'm so excited! I sure hope it's a doe, I want a black doe so bad! But I'm just glad that it sounded like it went well. They're going to try and send me a pic soon. Can you tell that I'm excited? Orion's first kid! WOO HOO! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

how exiting ...congrats.... :leap: :leap: :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you! As soon as I saw the message in my inbox titled Heidi I had a feeling that she had kidded! I have a feeling though that it is a buck, that would be my luck. :roll: As long as it was healthy and she did well I'm happy though. :greengrin: I started jumping up and down when I read it though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:girl: thinking pink...thinking pink..... ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you get it back? oh how exciting!!! Congrats!! WOOT  :stars:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

If it's a doe I get it back! Oh please let it be a doe! ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am on pins and needles HOPING :girl:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks!

I knew I shoulda kicked my sister off earlier. They sent the email at 9:36 pm. So I'm betting that they went to bed and I'll have to wait for morning. :hair: lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what time is it there? 11?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep. :sigh: And my mom wants me to go to bed. grrr Why do they torture me so? :help:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Please... come back on... and say it is a :girl: ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

believe me they wont be responding now. Just breath in and out an dthen relax and dream of black long eared doelings :greengrin:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

That is SOOO exciting Crissa!! Yay!! :wahoo: REALLY hoping it's a doeling!! :stars:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

woo Crissa congrats! I hope it's a girl too!!!

LW


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Any news yet???


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

They replied this morning and it's a ................................GIRL! :leap: I'm uploading the pics they sent me now!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Woo Hoo!!! Congrats - can't wait to see


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Here she is!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She is adorable - is that a brown patch on her hiney???


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

No I don't think so, I think it's just the sun hitting it. :shrug:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

A GIRL..YAY!!! :leap: :leap: :leap: Wow she is just beautiful!!!! :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats!!! :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks. :greengrin: Now hopefully Lyric will get the idea and at least give me one doeling too. :wink:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

She is beautiful, I love black goats! arty:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh what a blessing its a girl!!! :leap: :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG! Crissa she is GORGEOUS!!!!! *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!*


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

crissa that isn't a sun shining thats a hug moonspot


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW she is so beautiful! I so would love a black doeling! Gosh Crissa you're so lucky!!!

LW


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> crissa that isn't a sun shining thats a hug moonspot


Wow, are you sure? I guess I'll have to look close when I pick her up. lol

Thanks everyone! I have to say I feel kind of bad though, because the lady just asked if she could buy her instead of give her to me, her daughter's are apparently attached already.  I explained though that I really wanted to go ahead and get her because of Lyrae's passing and not knowing if I'd get another doe kid out of Lyric. I did tell them though that they'd get first dibs on her if I ever decided to sell her for any reason.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

dont feel to bad - they knew the terms when they purchased her. 

Yes Crissa I looked at teh sun and shadows and that doesnt look like the sun causing that coloring. I would ask them to verify it though


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep. Well I'm picking her up next Saturday so I find out for sure then. (this could be interesting having a bottle baby, lol) Any tips on bottle feeding?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't know about the bottle feeding but I do agree that your little girl has a huge moonspot on her butt :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awwwww ...see our prayers worked...thank you lord.. :greengrin: ray: ..."she" :girl: is gorgeous....  :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes they did Toth! Thank you all so much for your prayers! Now I can't wait to see her in person to see if she actually has a moonspot on that hiney of hers.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Congratulations! She is a beauty- and I agree with the others- thats definately a big ol moonspot- lucky you!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you! 

Apparently they are letting her nurse off of Heidi plus bottle feeding her too. Only problem is I don't have any goats milk right now, what do I do? (why couldn't Lyric take on the first breeding, :roll: )


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ask for some milk and then switch her over to replacer or whole cows milk.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay I'll do that. They can't even drink Heidi's milk for a while can they? :scratch: 

Anyone have name suggestions? I was thinking Ebony or something. :shrug:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Names ... 

I kinda like Orista (kinda like Orion)

Here's a thought - Bellatrix is the name of a star in the Orion constellation

The other Orion stars are Betelgeuse, Rigel, Mintaka, Alnilam, Alnitak, Saiph, Hatsya and Meissa.

Also Lyra is a constellation but that might be too close to Lyrae
Vega is a star in the Lyra constellation


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmm I don't know... a name for a beautiful black doeling... can you think of any constellations that you like the name of? Like, you've already got Orion.

Gemini... (Gem for short...)

Aries? 

I think Orion and Aries would go well together!

LW


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

Crissa said:


> Okay I'll do that. They can't even drink Heidi's milk for a while can they? :scratch:
> 
> Holly kidded a week ago, I taste tested her milk just yesterday it was still to gamey tasting for the family to drink I figure another week an it will taste good enough to drink, so to answer your question I found it takes 2 weeks to taste good
> 
> Anyone have name suggestions? I was thinking Ebony or something. :shrug:


she is beautiful congrats


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Hmm. Interesting. I've always drank the milk from 3 days after kidding. But then again, I also like the taste of colostrum. 

Ooh weevil I like Gemini ... and Aries also!

If this kid were mine she'd have like 10 names ... lol

I love her though, she's gorgeous :stars:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats on the purty doe kid! :stars: I would say that is a spot on her rear, too.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I kind of like Gemini, I've already had a lamb named Aries though (he died of unknown causes) so I don't really want to use that. I also kind of like Vega. Bellatrix is also cute. I'll probably decide for sure after a week or so of getting to know her. :wink: 

Here's the list so far.
~Ebony
~Gemini
~Vega
~Bellatrix


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Heres another to add to your "list"....Onyx


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Oooo! I do like that too. This is gonna get difficult! lol 

And just so everyone knows, she will not be staying with Lyric and Orion with the possibility of cocci being there, she's going to be staying in my house. :wink: (that could get interesting,lol) I'll be taking her out in the backyard everyday. (already got this okayed, as long as she goes back up with the others when she's weaned) :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Oooooo....she's gonna be sooooooo spoiled


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Getting closer to time to getting her! It's going to be a LONG day! First I have work in the morning until about 11 or so, then I go to get her, then I have to get ready for prom and then I go to the promenade and then to the ACTUAL prom until about 12. (may come home earlier so I can play with her though)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow ...you do have a full plate there.....have a great time at the prom... :wink: ...

Have fun with the new one....... :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

who is going to feed her when you are gone? She is still real young so she will need a couple bottles I presume.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That's great! What a gorgeous little girl!! :stars: I have a soft spot for Nubians, if I could have one, I would have one with lots of spots! Maybe next year!  

Anyway congrats on your doe!! I can't wait to find out if that is a big moonspot on her butt! 

:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> who is going to feed her when you are gone? She is still real young so she will need a couple bottles I presume.


Probably my sister, I think she'll be fine though as I don't leave until 6:30. I'm taking the cell phone so if she starts getting upset they can call me.

Thanks RowdyKidz.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

BTW - I forgot to mention I LOVE ORION!!  I LOVE HIS SPOTS!!! What a gorgeous buck!!! No wonder his daughter is that beautiful!  

That's funny how the parents are both brown and you get a little black kid. I don't understand color genetics at ALL! Too confusing for me.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you! Orion is great, color and conformation in one! lol Heidi's full brother was pure black so I think that's where this little one gets it. :wink: I'm just hoping that he passes a couple of those spots onto a doeling from my doe. ray:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That would make sense that Heidi's sibling has that color! I figured that black must be in the linage somewhere, just didn't know where!

Good luck on bottlefeeding. I hope to be able to try that some day! I bet she will be spoiled! Not that that's a bad thing, quite the contrary... :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep, she's definitely going to be spoiled! If Lyric gives me a doe kid Orion will probably be for sale, which makes me kind of sad, but I can't keep a buck that's related to two out of three does. :sigh:


----------

